# buffedCast 248: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## Launethil (6. Juni 2011)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen Dienstag gegen 11 Uhr.


----------



## Manic2320 (6. Juni 2011)

Mit Patch 4.2 werden die Tapferkeitsmarken zu Gerechtigkeitspunkte und die Eroberungsmarken zu Ehrenmarken, kann man dann bei dem umwandeln dann auch einmalig über das Cap von 4000 Marken kommen? oder geht der Rest einfach verloren bzw. wird vielleicht in Gold umgewandelt?

Bei den Feuerland Daily kann man sich für zwei Fraktionen entscheiden, gibt es für beide Fraktionen die gleichen freischaltbaren Händler bzw. bieten diese die gleichen Waren an? oder sollte man sich je nach Klasse für eine andere Fraktion entscheiden?


----------



## Volun (6. Juni 2011)

Frage für Teil 1:

Es gab mal eine Aussage dass es pro Jahr ein AddOn geben soll. Wie steht Ihr zu dieser Aussage? 

Hauptspiel - BC = knapp 2 Jahre
BC - Wotkl = knapp 2 Jahre 
Wotl - Cata = > 2 Jahre

Da das vierte AddOn nicht mal angekündigt ist wird es wohl wieder Ende 2012 werden bis zum Erscheinungstermin.

Denkt Ihr dieser 2 Jahres Turnus ist angemessen? Ich bin da sehr skeptisch, da insbesondere für Nicht Raider der Content doch sehr gestreckt wird.

Frage für Teil 2:

Wie steht Ihr zu der Entwicklung, dass Spieler nach dem Erfolg von Wow nur noch schwer zufrieden zu stellen sind (in Bezug auf Langzeitmotivation)? Werden "wir" die Spiele in Zukunft eher kurz und intensiv konsumieren oder versuchen die Spielehersteller auf künftig den Spieler langfristig an sich zu binden?

Lieben Dank 
Volker


----------



## Niklasx (6. Juni 2011)

Ich würde gerne mal ein PvP-Special von euch hören/sehen.
Mit Tipps und Tricks für jede Klasse ggn andere Klassen.
Addon-Tipps, Arena Spielweisen und kleine Kniffe á la "Casts anfaken" , richtiges Movement usw.Sowas würde sich ja evtl auch für die Buffed-Show anbieten, vllt auch mit einem "PvP-Pro" als Gast.
LG


----------



## Alamor (6. Juni 2011)

Zum Thema  Podcast empfehlung. Um diesen komischen applecast von letzter Woche entgegen zu wirken. Es gibt den wunderschönen und tollen [font="'Arial Black"]*AndCast*[/font], wo es natürlich ausschließlich um Android geht .-) Inkl. Apple Bashing.


----------



## Phochahontas (6. Juni 2011)

hallo buffedler, 

und wer das sonst noch so liest. 

fragen zu teil1 (wow teil) 

1.) in einem früheren buffedcast, als es um den inhalt der cataCEpackung ging und speziell darum das der authentifikator nicht mit darin ist, hat einer der buffedcastsprecher erwähnt das das der authentifikator in einigen ländern als militärische hardware gilt und somit nicht in der packung mitgeliefert werden würde. wenn ich mich recht erinnere ging es wohl darum das in diesen ländern die "militärische hardware" des authentifikators mit deutlich höheren steuern belgt wäre. wisst ihr in welchen länder das so sein könnte?
2.) gibt es mittlerweile irgendwelche relevanten neuen informationen zum wowfilm?
3.) irgendwann hieß es mal das buch "sturmgrimm" solle als hörbuch erscheinen. wisst ihr ob und wenn ja wo bzw bei welchen verlag es erscheinen ist?
4.) bin ich der einzige bei dem das ingameemote "/map" nicht wie, in einigen videos zu patch 4.1 gezeigt wurde, als visuell sichtbares emote im spiel angezeigt wird? 

mfg phochahontas (live aus Sibirien)


----------



## heinzelmännchen (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo,


eine Frage zu Drakensang Online: 

Inwiefern halten sich die Entwickler an die derische Welt?
Ist der Name einfach nur gekauft worden oder werden auch metaplot-Elemente übernommen?


Den Zwölfen zum Gruße.


----------



## Geschnapsnerv (6. Juni 2011)

wäre es nicht sinnvoll, wenn es 10er und 20er raids geben würde, so wie früher 5er -> 20er -> 40er, so würde man weniger personalüberschuss produzieren.
5er ini : 1 tank 3 dd 1 heal
10er ini: 2 tanks 6 dds 2 heals
20er ini : 4 tanks 12 dds 4 heals

wenn man beim 25er endet, wo nur 1-2 tanks 17 dds 6 heals endet, muss sich keiner wundern, dass weniger leute tanks ausrüsten wollen, da es dann irgendwann nicht weiter geht.


----------



## Uruktar (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team,

zunächst mal höre und sehe ich eure Cast´s und Shows regelmäßig seit einigen Jahren. Natürlich bin ich auch Premium Kunde. In diesem Zusammhang habe ich damals eine total geniale DvD von euch bekommen mit den Hits der ersten Show. Damals als Heinrich noch die Shoow leitete. 

Zu diesem Thema hab ich auch meine Fragen :

Warum gibt es keine solch genialen Sketche mehr wie damals ? 
Was ist aus den Leuten von Damals geworden ? Heinrich, Marcel, Bernd, Nadine ? 
Hat Nadine endlich heiraten können ? ( kleiner Scherz ) 
Wie viele Zottelkappen befinden sich in eurem Buffed Lager ? 
Was ist aus den viele Praktikanten/innen geworden ? Haltet ihr Kontackt zu denen ? 

Gibt es evt. wieder so eine DvD ? 
Könnten Heinrich oder andere wieder bei der Show als "Gaststars" auftreten ? 

Aber vor allem kann Nadine wieder mal ein schönes Lied singen ? 

MfG Uruktar


----------



## DiDibew (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo Buffed Team,
es ist ja bekannt, dass die heroischen T11 Raids weiterhin Tapferkeitspunkte geben werden. Bleibt es dann auch erhalten, dass die heroischen Dungeons (standard/zandalari) weiterhin Tapferkeitspunkte geben? Oder muss man befürchten nicht genug Tapferkeitspunkte in der Woche zu bekommen, da es in den Firelands nur 7 Bosse gibt?

MfG DiDi


----------



## Mardios (6. Juni 2011)

Liebes Buffed-Team


meine Frage an euch wäre ob euch schon mal in irgendeinem Online-Rollenspiel der Account gehackt/gestohlen wurde?

Mir ist das letzte Woche passiert und ich war überrascht wie schnell mir geholfen wurde.

Mich würden dan eure Erfahrungen so interresieren.


Mfg Mardios


----------



## Akkarien93 (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo!
Ich komme nicht umhin zu bemerken, dass viele die Quests in SW:TOR bemängeln, so auch ihr im letzten Buffedcast. Meine Frage wäre nun:
Wie berechtigt ist diese Kritik? - Denn selbst das Actionlastigste  Rollenspiel könnte ich auf diese Art von Questtypen zurückführen. (Töte Erzdämon 0/1 -> Hauptplot DA:O)

Nur die Inszenierung ist unterschiedlich.

Bei SW:TOR wirkt die Anzeige zum Missionsverlauf altbacken (Töte X Monster), das kann ich verstehen. Die Inszenierung jedoch ist um einiges besser (Stichwort: Vollvertonung) als in anderen MMOs.
Eure Meinung bitte.  =)


----------



## Krinte (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

spielt ihr eigendlich League of Legends?? Das ist ja mitlerweile sehr populär in ESL etc. 


- Ich habe gehört für Rift soll man als pvp spieler mit 1.3 was erwarten können. so stands mal im forum meine ich.  Meint ihr es kommt ein Arena system oder ein open pvp Bg?


----------



## Umor (6. Juni 2011)

An alle von euch die Rift spielen es wurde ja bekannt gegeben das mit patch 1.3 eine addon schnittstelle kommt. Was haltet ihr davon und wisst ihr schon genauers darüber zB. ob die addons von trion selber kommen, oder sie zuerst von trion anerkannt werden müssen, oder ob es da so eine freiheit gibt wie bei dem bösen Spiel mit den drei Buchstaben(wo es ja dazu führte das man nur noch auf dps und gearscore schaute)?

lg Umor aka Nofex


----------



## René93 (6. Juni 2011)

Halli hallo buffed !

An den 2. Teil hab ich folgende Frage:
Könntet ihr euch einen Shooter in MMO Form in dem Setting der CoD: Modern Warfare Reihe oder Battlefield Bad Company 2 vorstellen? Und wenn ja, wie würdet ihr es gestalten? PVE oder PVP basiert etc.

GANZ WICHTIG (oder auch nicht): Ich die Info durchgeben, dass das Spiel (ich glaube Flo hatte den ersten Teil in einem Cast mal erwähnt, bin mir aber nicht sicher) Crush the Castle 2 rausgekommen ist. Ist ein tolles Spiel für zwischen durch. Einfach mal googlen. (Hoffe ich durfte das hier erwähnen)


----------



## Lilanima (6. Juni 2011)

kurz und knackig

habt ihr Rock am Ring verfolgt?


----------



## waacki (6. Juni 2011)

Hiho!

Ich höre jeden Mittwoch via iphone euren Podcast auf dem Weg zur Arbeit. Ich liebe ihn, nur mal so. Endlich hab ich auch mal Fragen. 

Fragen zu Wow:

1. Die Rezepte für Berufe in den Feuerladen sind die accountgebunden oder muss ich alle 6 Chars da farmen lassen?
2. Welches Itemlevel sind die neuen normalen Raids und welches die heroischen?

Fragen zu Rift: 

1. Da sowas wie Recount in Rift ziemlich verpönt ist, werden die mit der Addonschnittstelle ne Zensur für Addons mit einführen? Ich hoffen nicht, denn ohne Schadensanzeige macht mir Rift einfach nicht genug Spass, da ich Null Ahnung habe ob ich da gut bin oder ne Niete. Und als Mann muss man sich einfach vergleichen können. Außerdem brauch ich als Tank sowas wie Tidy Plates.

Allgemeine Fragen:

Wer von euch hat Kinder? Dürfen die auch Computerspielen? Wenn ja ab wann und was? Ich würde gerne die Buffed show auf dem iphone schauen 
, ab wann realisiert ihr das? 

Sonstiges:

Schöne Grüße an das ganze Team auch hinter den Kulissen!!!

P.S. 

Annette lach ruhig weiter so, warum sollen alle Menschen nur immer gleich sein.


----------



## Welsch (6. Juni 2011)

Servus

wollte mal wissen, ob schon bekannt ist, wann es mit der Rückeroberung von Gnomeregan weitergeht. Oder ob  seitens Blizzard dazu nichts mehr geplant ist. Wäre schade

Gruß an alle


----------



## Anakin3 (6. Juni 2011)

Huhu liebes Buffed Team, 
wisst ihr, wann neuer, etwas größerer Content für HdRO kommen wird? Also etwa ein neues Gebie?
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Zizzle (6. Juni 2011)

Hey ihr Buffies,

ich wollte es eigentlich mal die ganze Zeit gefragt haben, und jetzt habe ich endlich mal Zeit dazu =)

In der Geschichte zu den Todesminen heißt es ja, dass eine Gruppe junger Helden Edwin vanCleef und seine Crew mit Cataclysm bezwingen konnte. Meine Frage ist folgende: Warum hat Sturmwind das "Super-Schiff" nicht in die Flotte aufgenommen bzw. warum wurden die Todesminen vollkommen unbeaufsichtigt gelassen? Gerade weil man ja in der Questreihe um Vash'jir am Anfang erfährt, dass kaum noch Schiffe da sind und man schon Söldnerschiffe benutzen muss. 

Habt ihr da eventuell Theorien zu bzw. wisst ihr was was ich nicht weiß?

Gruß

Phil


----------



## Hellyes (6. Juni 2011)

Servus buffies!

1. Auch wenn über EA mächtig geschimpft wird (Abzockfirma etc.), so haben sie doch beeindruckende Titel am Start auf der E3.
Meine Highlights der EA Presse Konferenz waren Mass Effect 3 und ganz klar - oh Wunder, kein RPG - Battlefield 3! Was waren eure?

Zu SW ToR gab es leider nur einen zusammengeschnittenen Trailer, was mich zur zweiten Frage führt...

2. Habt ihr auch Gänsehaut bekommen beim Intro-Video "Rückkehr"? 
... kürzlich auf der SWToR-Seite erschienen...


Gruß
Wiedzmin


----------



## Arishok (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

*WoW:*
Bei unseren *Rated BGs* verliere ich ständig Punkte, während andere nie etwas abgezogen bekommen. Könntet ihr kurz das Punktesystem erläutern ? 
Und wie funktioniert eigentlich das _Bonusehre- System _in normalen Schlachtfeldern?

Apropos Rated Bgs, ändert sich mit 4.2 etwas bei den gewerteten Schlachtfeldern ?

*AoC:*
Juhu, Age of Conan wird free to play! Sobald die Umstellung erfolgt ist, werde ich mir das Spiel runterladen und anspielen. - Lohnt sich das eigentlich ?
Könntet ihr mir sagen was *Age of Conan* auszeichnet und wie es sich von anderen mmos unterscheidet ?

*SW:TOR:*
Spätestens zu Weihnachten werde ich das Spiel in der Hand halten und installieren. Muss ich eigentlich vorher meinen PC aufrüsten oder sind die Grafikanforderungen ähnlich wie bei Rift,HdrO oder sogar wie bei WoW ?


----------



## Topperharly (6. Juni 2011)

Ich nehme mal an, dass Ihr den SW:TOR Trailer gesehen habt. Wie habt Ihr reagiert? Also ich lag mehr oder weniger komatös am Boden, soviel "epicness" hab ich nicht ausgehalten.


----------



## Sìana_ (6. Juni 2011)

heyho, 

und zwar hätte ich eine frage zu patch 4.2, da ja einige neue rezepte etc für die berufe kommen, werden auch schon epische juwelen bzw rezepte eingeführt? 

und was haltet ihr von den "Crystallized Firestone" die ja in feuerlande auch bei den heroischen bossen droppen, finde das selbst eigentlich super das man so
ähnlich wie damals sunwell nun auch händler-teile oder drops vom trash aufwerten kann.

lg sìana


----------



## SOULHUNTERS (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team 

Ich werde an die *diesjährige* Blizzcon gehen (meine erste)  und habe diesbezüglich eine frage an euch für euren buffedCast...

Wisst ihr was es dieses Jahr in dem berühmten *BlizzCon-Goodybag* hat?
wenn nein, was würdet ihr euch wünschen?
ein mount, pet oder sonst was tolles?

Liebste grüsse aus der Schweiz euer Soulhunters


----------



## Alandría - Blackrock (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo Buffis,


Frage:


ich bin heute früh in Nordend gewesen und 3 von 3 Spielern, die ich traf, waren eindeutig Bots.

Meine Frage, wie steht ihr dazu? Ein Weltklasseentwickler sollte doch problemlos an solch mechanischem Spielverhalten einen Bot erkennen können, aber warum wird nichts unternommen? Ich gehöre nicht zu den Leuten, die ständig über Blizzard meckern, im Gegenteil. Aber als fairer Spieler fühlt man sich da nur verarscht.

Wie meint ihr? Warum macht Blizzard da so wenig oder wird das sogar wissentlich tolleriert? Und sollte ich vielleicht auch anfangen mit botten? Scheint sich ja zu lohnen und ein 72h Bann, der anscheinend fast nie eingesetzt wird, ist bei der Spielzeitersparniss ja extrem großzügig.


Kommentar:

(als maßnahme vllt bei ununterbrochener aktivität mal ne kurze abfrage in worten wie "welche farbe hat der himmel?". sich jeden tag 2-3 neue fragen auszudenken, gegen addons dafür, ist ja nun wirklich keine arbeit bei einigen millionen zahlenden kunden aber mein eindruck ist, es wird tolleriert, mehr leute machen es --> bei so vielen nutzern kann man nicht mehr so hart durchgreifen --> es machen noch mehr etc...)


----------



## Thinking in source code (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

hier der wöchentliche nonsens meinerseits:

WoW:


Laut Boubouille wird der Erlös für Erze, die man beim Händler verkauft, geringer. Kommen mit 4.2, neben neuen Rezepten für Ingi und Schmied, eigentlich auch schon die epischen Sockelsteine?
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es für die anderen Berufe auch Rezepte geben wird. Ist schon absehbar für welche Slots und welche Itemlevel? 
Raidloot kann in den Feuerlanden selbst auf "heroisch" aufgewertet werden. Ist auch sowas für Berufsitems in Sicht?
Bei Zen'Vorka ist es läut den Bildern möglich Empfehlungsschreiben für 250 Ruf bei einer Hauptstadt/Fraktionsruf zu erwerben. Gibt es nicht schon genug Wege, diese auf Ehrfüchtig zu bekommen?
Ach ja, @David: männlich!

Der andere Teil:


Was ist euer erster Eindruck zu den aktuellen E3-Infos? Mass Effect, SWTOR, Battlefield, Assassin' Creed, Hitman,....
Was sagt Ihr zu dem SWTOR Intro? Mir hats sehr gut gefallen!
Wie steht ihr zur Veröffentlichung von Intros vor dem Release? Wäre es vielleicht besser gewesen, wenn das SWTOR Intro nur im Spiel zu sehen gewesen wäre? So ist das "GEIL, will zocken" Gefühl des ersten Sehens noch präsenter in den ersten, schwierigen Leveln eines MMOs. *provokant frag*

Soviel wieder von meiner Seite.

TISC


----------



## Aircrash (7. Juni 2011)

Fragen zum WoW-Teil:

01)  Gibt es eigentlich eine Begründung dafür, warum man das Ruffarmen bei einigen Fraktionen (z.B. Holzuschlundfeste & Thorimbruderschaft) so stark vereinfacht hat während andere Rufe wie z.B. die Brut Nozdormus einen nahezu um den Verstand bringen ?

02)  Mich würde interessieren wie Ihr es schafft, euch bei solchen Glutofentemperaturen für WoW begeistern zu können und wie Ihr es 1-2 Std in der Podcastkabine aushaltet ohne dahinzuschmelzen

03)  Sind weitere alte Instanzen mit einem kommenden Patch auf heroisch geplant ? Denn den meisten meiner Gilde hängen die Zul-Inis zum Halse raus.


----------



## Llandaro (7. Juni 2011)

ich hab jetzt nicht nachgeschaut ob die fragen schon auftauchen...

1. SW:TOR
viele Leser usw. sind schon der meinung das SW:TOR, WoW Gefährlich werden kann... ich muss sagen mit jedem weiteren Trailer wird dies auch klarer... aber ich frage mich wie sieht Buffed es ... wird EA es verbocken? Bioware wird sicher nen guten Job machen aber wie schon bei WAR hats ja an EA gelegen(natürlich nicht nur auch Mythic hat mist gebaut, aber bei einem SW titel ist die erwartung zu hoch das man sich erlaubt schlecht zu programmieren  ) 
könnte EA es dennoch verbocken?... wird es nach dem Releas probleme geben da SW:TOR schon soviel Gelder verschlungen hat?...

laut sendeplan bei Youtube(der offizielle Kanal von der E3) wird SW:TOR nicht weiter behandelt... sieht das auf der E3 trotzdem anders aus? dies wird jedoch nicht bei Youtube erscheinen..?!

2. Rift
was glaubt ihr (besonders flo fals er mal wieder im Cast ist... übrigends fals er net da ist sagt ihm er soll seinen Hintern ins Studio bewegen ich will meinen FLO wieder  und ja ich bin ein Flomaniac  )

wird es bald ein Addon geben?... bzw wie lange wird es dauern bis neue Content auftaucht?... wie sieht es mit neuen gebieten aus... es sind ja eine handvoll bereiche die noch nicht aufgedeckt sind bzw auf die eine erweiterung der karte schliesen lassen... wird da was auftauchen?(Natürlich eure persönliche meinung... fals genaue Infos da sind die ihr erzählen könnt wäre das natürlich nice  )

3. wieder SW:TOR
wieso um gottes willen spielt ihr Imps?... ihr seid so nette Leute... ihr könnt doch garnet bös sein  wollt ihr euch echt opfern?


----------



## Ramides (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte mal loswerden, dass mir die aufpolierte Optik der Startseite sehr gut gefällt ! Was mir weniger gut gefällt ist, dass die Podcast-MP3 im RSS-Feed nicht als Anlage gekennzeichnet ist und somit nicht von meinem Feedreader automatisch heruntergeladen werden kann. Könntet ihr das ändern? 

Frage/Kommentar zur Diskussion für den Podcast:
Ihr habt im letzten Podcast über 10er und 25er geredet und habt gemutmaßt, dass der 25er gänzlich zum Sterben verurteilt ist. Als Raidleiter eines 25er Raids finde ich das sehr schade. Einige meiner Mitspieler haben sich bewußt für unseren Raid entschieden, da wir die 25er Fahne noch hochhalten und gleichzeitig trotzdem integrierbar in ihre Freizeit sind (2 Tage-Raid). Ich denke auch, dass einige meiner Mitspieler WOW den Rücken zukehren werden, sobald es kein "mehr als 10 Spieler" Format mehr geben sollte.
Welches Raidformat spielt ihr aktuell? Welches Raidformat wäre für euch das passende, wenn ihr es euch aussuchen könntet? (Orga mal außen vor, die ist für mich für einen 10er genauso aufwändig wie für einen 25er, sobald die Infrastruktur steht)

mfg, Ramides


----------



## Murmelviech (7. Juni 2011)

Frage(n) an den 2. Teil:

Während der Pressekonferenz von EA gab es zu SWTOR nun ja "nur" ein neues, wenn auch sehr gutes Cinematic. 

Seid ihr genauso enttäuscht wie ich, dass wir immer noch keine Daten (Open Beta/Release) gehört haben, oder glaubt ihr, dass im Verlauf der Messe dazu noch etwas gesagt wird?

Vielleicht ein bisschen älter das Thema, aber meines Wissens noch nicht im Cast behandelt worden:

Es wird in SWTOR ja Datacrons geben. Es ist bereits auch bestätigt, dass einige davon (schwer zu findende) die Stats verbessern werden.

Meine Sorge ist nun, dass ich dadurch gezwungen werde diese Dinger zu finden. Ich hab zwar generell nichts dagegen mir die Welten genau anzuschauen und in früheren Bioware Titeln hab ich auch immer alles aufgehoben, was blinkt, aber ich will keinen Nachteil haben, wenn ich mal eins vergesse und deswegen möglicherweise auch noch zu einem Planeten zurück kehren müssen.

Wie stark glaubt ihr werden diese Verbesserungen sein? Was haltet ihr allgemein von der Idee der Datacrons?


----------

